# RecipeDB - Hop Cream 09



## suorama (14/4/09)

Hop Cream 09  Ale - Cream Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash 65-68C 90minEvery hop addition gives same IBU value (beer smith).   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.43 kg Hoepfner Pilsner malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      41 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 7mins)    18 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    11 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     22 ml Lallemand - Nottingham Yeast         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.044 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 24.1 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 6 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## Bizier (14/4/09)

Where are the hops my friend?


----------



## Kai (14/4/09)

Bizier said:


> Where are the hops my friend?



There's 11g of Cascade at 60, 18g at 20 and 41 on the end.


----------



## Bizier (14/4/09)

I see that now. When I looked at the recipe the first time, I just saw "Hopfner" malt and yeast listed and thought 'crazy Finn'


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/09)

Bizier said:


> I see that now. When I looked at the recipe the first time, I just saw "Hopfner" malt and yeast listed and thought 'crazy Finn'




Spring time in Finland and the flowers are blooming .. wish I was there !

The man is growing his own hops (Willamette and Centennial). 

Case swap in Finland anyone ?


----------



## suorama (15/4/09)

Bizier, you are so fast =) or I be a bit slow.

And that pilnermalt what I use are finnish Viking Malt pilsener ~3ebc. So beer is a pale straw color ~5ebc.


And I hope I get my new rhizomes tomorrow =)
Eight more

Cascade
Chinook
Nugget
Fuggle
Golding
Hallertau
Horizon
Tettnang

Centennial and Willamette I planted last year. I put the ground also Cascades rhizomes but she didnt make it (R.I.P)

There are not any shoots yet. But frost are gone. So soon start hapens nice things on my garden (backyard) And I can plant my new rhizomes when they arrive.


----------



## Bizier (15/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Case swap in Finland anyone ?



1. Suorama - Hop Cream
2. Bizier - Australisuomalisahti

I have the paperwork, but not the airfare :angry:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/4/09)

Bizier said:


> 1. Suorama - Hop Cream
> 2. Bizier - Australisuomalisahti
> 
> I have the paperwork, but not the airfare :angry:



:icon_offtopic: 

Don't worry about flying, I'll drive ! :super: 


By the way, the recipe looks simple (though no Viking malt). Will try and emulate it.


----------



## suorama (20/4/09)

*Fatgodzilla:
I think it is better to use little bit higher temperature than I use (~65C). Or use a bit example carapils malt. Just now I change my fermentation vessel and SG is 1.003! When I measure with my brix meter. Taste are not so bad, but there are not much hoppy flavor left. It taste little bit like any commercial lager beer!. I think I use couple ten grams of hops to dry hopping...
There are something like 5,1% alc by vol... And it not taste at all...

Well, I wait that 14 - 21 days from second fermenter and mature it to bottles. Then I know better how it turns. 
*


----------



## suorama (21/5/09)

Well, now I can tell something how it turns.

Color is really pale yellow. But it still littlebit hazy.
Foam are thick and some keeps. Lots of lace.
It have a lots of citrus flavor and aroma.
It is a littlbit dry but not too much. Watery, not at all. Cannot taste of alcohol.
Moderate carbonated.
Bitterness is soft but there are a lots of it.

I think that is really nice summer ale.


----------

